# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Di tích cột dây thép (An Giang) - di tich cot day thep

## thoapt1505

_Vị trí:_ Di tích Cột Dây Thép là một hệ thống gồm hai cột dây thép đứng đối xứng nhau qua con sông Tiền, thuộc huyện Chợ Mới, tỉnh An Giang.



*Đặc điểm*: Đây là nơi được chọn treo lá cờ Đảng đầu tiên tại An Giang. cot-day-thepĐược xây dựng từ cuối thế kỷ 19, nhiều sợi dây thép to được giăng từ cột bên này qua cột bên kia sông để tạo thành một mạng lưới dây thép vượt sông Tiền. Và đấy chính là mạng lưới thông tin được chính quyền thực dân Pháp lúc ấy dùng để thông tin liên lạc giữa các xã ở hai bên bờ sông. 



Mỗi cột dây thép được làm từ bốn trụ cột bằng thép gắn kết tạo thành hình tháp, chóp vuông, có chiều cao 30m với bốn chân trụ xiên theo bốn hướng. Mỗi chân trụ cách nhau khoảng 1,5m. Các chân trụ đều được làm bằng những thanh thép có hình chữ L nối kết không đều nhau để tạo thêm sức tải lực cho toàn khối cột.



Cột Dây Thép phản ánh giá trị rất cao về lịch sử đấu tranh cách mạng của Đảng bộ và nhân dân huyện Chợ Mới nói riêng và tỉnh An Giang nói chung trong những ngày đầu thành lập Đảng Cộng Sản Việt Nam, là một dấu ấn trong lòng mọi người dân An Giang khi tìm hiểu về lịch sử của tỉnh





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour khám phá mùa nước nổi An Giang* - *Tour kham mua nuoc noi An Giang*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch An Giang* - *tour du lich An Giang*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch An Giang click vào *du lịch An Giang* - *du lich An Giang*


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## thunhunguyet

nhìn đẹp nhỉ...

----------

